# Lottery



## Bernardini

It is time for a new lottery here at Puff!

The set up and rules are shamelessly modeled after Puff's other lotteries. If unfamiliar with the game, please see the WTS section for cigars and/or pipes.

RULES, please read:

*A. How the game works:*

1. Drawing is the 1st Friday of the month.
2. The winning number is the *Mega Millions Mega Ball* number drawn that night. This is the last number drawn and is numbered from 1-15.
3. The winner is whoever has the corresponding number of the Mega Ball.
4. The prize for winning will be *two* cigars from all others participating that month. No need to get crazy, just send something you'd be happy to receive.
5. The winner must receive a player's prize package before the next drawing. If this is not done, the player will be removed from the lottery. Please respect the community. If you sign up, follow through with your commitment.
6. If there are less than 15 players in a month, the unused numbers of that game will be blanks. If a blank number is drawn, the next Mega Millions drawing will determine the winner. (i.e. next Mega drawing is the following Tuesday, keep going until hit)
7. If a player drops from the game, the next member will be added to the open space from the top of the wait list.
8. Continental United States only, please. There are too many other variables (increased shipping rates, extended shipping times, etc) for shipping to other countries.
9. The player's list will be updated before each drawing.

*B. To Join:*

1. Active member of the PUFF Community and the Habanos Discussion Forum.
2. Please make sure you have two *different* cigars to pass to the winner *BEFORE *you join.
3. Minimum two positive trader feedbacks.
4. Please post in this thread if you would like to join or leave the lottery.
5. Each month, each player needs to confirm that he/she will be continuing to participate in the lottery. If not posted by the 27[SUP]th[/SUP], you will be removed from the lottery. You need to do this by posting *in this thread*, not via PM.

*C. Winner's responsibility:*

1. Winner: post your address in the game thread or PM the other players your address as soon as possible.
2. Winner: leave positive Trader Feedback once you receive winnings from other lottery members. Please *DO NOT* post a picture of what you receive in the thread, no need to add clutter :wink:
3. If you win the lottery, you can continue to play as long as you want. You are not automatically removed.
4. The winner should PM players that have not yet sent their cigars at least a week before the next drawing; sometimes a kindly reminder is needed.
5. Winner must keep a running list of who has sent their prize. Please update it regularly. PM Bernardini if someone does not submit their cigars for that month's drawing.

So, let's get this going. Just add your name to the number you want!

First drawing will occur on November 7, 2014 provided that there are 8 or more members. If not, the game begins in December 2014.

Current Active Players:

1.
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - 
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Current Active Players:

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4 .
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Laynard

Current Active Players:

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4 .
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## anthony d

Current Active Players:

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4 .
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8.
9.
10.
11. anthony d
12.
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great idea enjoy gents!


----------



## Drez_

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4 .
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8.
9. Drez_
10.
11. anthony d
12.
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Heath

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4 .
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8.
9. Drez_
10.
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## greige matter

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8.
9. Drez_
10.
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Cocker_dude

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13.
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Bernardini

Alright, we have 8 players and the game will begin with the November 7 drawing. Please PM me if you have any questions.

Sign up while you can!


----------



## Passprotection

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - Yeah that's right #13 
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## egoo33

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.
6.
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - 
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## john_007

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6.
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - 
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## ShaneG

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - 
14.
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## defetis

1.
2.
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - 
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## defetis

Bernardini said:


> Alright, we have 8 players and the game will begin with the November 7 drawing. Please PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Sign up while you can!


NVM i cant read *Deleted question*


----------



## pmr1010

Dammit! Missed 6.


----------



## anthony d

Only 2 spots left! Come on, lets fill this up!


----------



## pmr1010

1.
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection - 
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Heath

now you all know the winning # is probably gonna be #1 . Murphy's law. I wonder who the lucky dog will be


----------



## Bernardini

Get in before Friday!

1.
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## ShaneG

@trackmeyer you want to play?


----------



## pmr1010

We're getting close now... so I wonder who's going to win these nice new White Owls from me?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Bernardini said:


> Get in before Friday!
> 
> 1.
> 2. Pmr1010
> 3. Bernardini
> 4. greige matter
> 5.John_007
> 6. Shaneg
> 7. Laynard
> 8. Cocker_dude
> 9. Drez_
> 10.Egoo33
> 11. anthony d
> 12.Heath
> 13. Passprotection -
> 14. Defetis
> 15. SeanTheEvans





pmr1010 said:


> 1.
> 2. Pmr1010
> 3. Bernardini
> 4. greige matter
> 5.John_007
> 6. Shaneg
> 7. Laynard
> 8. Cocker_dude
> 9. Drez_
> 10.Egoo33
> 11. anthony d
> 12.Heath
> 13. Passprotection -
> 14. Defetis
> 15. SeanTheEvans


Added to OP


----------



## pmr1010

Let's go No 2! No wait, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Bernardini

:boink: one final time for the last spot! 

Add your name if you want in. Drawing tomorrow night!

1.
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini
4. greige matter
5.John_007
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Work4Play

Bernardini said:


> :boink: one final time for the last spot!
> 
> Add your name if you want in. Drawing tomorrow night!
> 
> 1.Work4Play
> 2. Pmr1010
> 3. Bernardini
> 4. greige matter
> 5.John_007
> 6. Shaneg
> 7. Laynard
> 8. Cocker_dude
> 9. Drez_
> 10.Egoo33
> 11. anthony d
> 12.Heath
> 13. Passprotection -
> 14. Defetis
> 15. SeanTheEvans


I'll take it.  This whole area of the forum just opened up for me today. I feel like a kid who just found his first Playboy.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Work4Play said:


> I'll take it.  This whole area of the forum just opened up for me today. I feel like a kid who just found his first Playboy.


Sorry to spoil it for you, but the reading here isn't quite as good, and the pictures... not even close.


----------



## pmr1010

So it looks like @john_007 won. Congrats!


----------



## Bernardini

pmr1010 said:


> So it looks like @john_007 won. Congrats!


Yes, the lucky number drawn last night was 5. Congrats to @john_007!

John, please confirm that the address in your profile is correct. Once you give the go ahead, players please send your prize to John.

Additionally, don't forget to confirm that you will be playing again in December!

1.Work4Play
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini - _In for December_
4. greige matter
5.John_007 - *WINNER* :banana:
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_ - _In for Dec_
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans

Wait List 
1.


----------



## Drez_

Congrats John.. I'm in for December also.


----------



## Heath

congrats John. im in for dec 
1.Work4Play
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini - In for December
4. greige matter
5.John_007 - WINNER 
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_ - In for Dec
10.Egoo33
11. anthony d
12.Heath in for dec.
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis
15. SeanTheEvans

Wait List 
1.


----------



## anthony d

Congrats John! I don't have enough sticks, so I am out for December.


----------



## defetis

1.Work4Play
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini - In for December
4. greige matter
5.John_007 - WINNER 
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_ - In for Dec
10.Egoo33
11. *OPEN*
12.Heath in for dec.
13. Passprotection -
14. *Defetis In for december*
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## egoo33

I'm out for December, too hectic a time of year for me

1.Work4Play
2. Pmr1010
3. Bernardini - In for December
4. greige matter
5.John_007 - WINNER
6. Shaneg
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_ - In for Dec
10. OPEN
11. OPEN
12.Heath in for dec.
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis In for december
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## Laynard

Congrats John! In for December.


----------



## pmr1010

I'm in for December. Congrats John.


----------



## ShaneG

Congrats john, pm the address- In for december


----------



## john_007

Bernardini said:


> Yes, the lucky number drawn last night was 5. Congrats to @john_007!
> 
> John, please confirm that the address in your profile is correct. Once you give the go ahead, players please send your prize to John.
> 
> Additionally, don't forget to confirm that you will be playing again in December!
> 
> 1.Work4Play
> 2. Pmr1010
> 3. Bernardini - _In for December_
> 4. greige matter
> 5.John_007 - *WINNER* :banana:
> 6. Shaneg
> 7. Laynard
> 8. Cocker_dude
> 9. Drez_ - _In for Dec_
> 10.Egoo33
> 11. anthony d
> 12.Heath
> 13. Passprotection -
> 14. Defetis
> 15. SeanTheEvans
> 
> Wait List
> 1.


Thank you for putting this together, I never win anything so this feels amazing.

Addy in my profile works great. Thanks everyone.\

I'm in for December.


----------



## Passprotection

Congrats. I'll get this off monday or tuesday...


----------



## Work4Play

Congrats! I'm in for December.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Will be shipping out early this week! Congrats John on being the first big winner :clap2: :tu

I'm in for next round as well :high5:


----------



## Bernardini

@john_007, your full name is not provided in your profile. Please PM all members so we can start shipping. Thanks and Congrats again!

updated list

1.Work4Play -*IN*
2. Pmr1010 - *In*
3. Bernardini - *In* 
4. greige matter
5.John_007 - WINNER - *In*
6. Shaneg *In*
7. Laynard *In*
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_ - *In*
10. OPEN
11. OPEN
12.Heath *In*
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis *In*
15. SeanTheEvans - *In*


----------



## egoo33

9114901123086035028665 should be yours Wednesday


----------



## greige matter

Good job John!! I'll get them out to you this week.

In for Dec.


----------



## anthony d

Do we have a last name yet for you John?


----------



## pmr1010

Is it Bond?


----------



## Passprotection

@john_007 would like your last name so I can send this off.


----------



## Laynard

I'm just putting 007 as the last name. It's going out today.

9405903699300286914166


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Laynard said:


> I'm just putting 007 as the last name. It's going out today.


Doe would also work.

I don't really think it's absolutely necessary to have a last name here if someone would like a degree of anonymity in this day and age. I know I certainly wouldn't want to go around posting my information all over the internet.

I know the mailing thing demands a last name, but you can pretty much put what you want, you know?


----------



## Cocker_dude

Incoming

9505521426424314001169


----------



## stltimmy1979

Bernardini said:


> @john_007, your full name is not provided in your profile. Please PM all members so we can start shipping. Thanks and Congrats again!
> 
> updated list
> 
> 1.Work4Play -*IN*
> 2. Pmr1010 - *In*
> 3. Bernardini - *In*
> 4. greige matter
> 5.John_007 - WINNER - *In*
> 6. Shaneg *In*
> 7. Laynard *In*
> 8. Cocker_dude
> 9. Drez_ - *In*
> 10. OPEN
> 11. OPEN
> 12.Heath *In*
> 13. Passprotection -
> 14. Defetis *In*
> 15. SeanTheEvans - *In*


Can I get in on 11? I don't think I have 2 trader feedbacks but I think a few of the brothers on here can vouch for me. If not, no biggie!


----------



## zoey

I would like to take spot 10 or an open one


----------



## pmr1010

I will absolutely vouch for Tim.


----------



## Cocker_dude

In for December


----------



## Bernardini

stltimmy1979 said:


> Can I get in on 11? I don't think I have 2 trader feedbacks but I think a few of the brothers on here can vouch for me. If not, no biggie!


Yes sir. I think fulfilling a CC MAW like you did counts as being trustworthy



zoey said:


> I would like to take spot 10 or an open one


Done. Welcome

1.Work4Play -IN
2. Pmr1010 - In
3. Bernardini - In 
4. greige matter - *in*
5.John_007 - WINNER - In
6. Shaneg In
7. Laynard In
8. Cocker_dude - *in*
9. Drez_ - In
10. Zoey - *in*
11. Stltimmy1979- *in*
12.Heath In
13. Passprotection -
14. Defetis In
15. SeanTheEvans - In


----------



## Drez_

Package went out today for John. 9405903699300287148768


----------



## anthony d

John, package left today.

USPS #9114 9999 4431 3237 2510 20


----------



## john_007

Thanks to all the wonderful BOTL sorry I have been really buys with just buying my first home. Papers signed today, and my wife being prego with our third child. My last name is Garcia for all those who still need to send Once again thank you all.


----------



## pmr1010

Congrats on the baby! House purchases are the biggest killer of trees I think. We must have signed a thousand pages when we bought our new home last year.

Your package left this morning addressed to John Bond - 9114999944238579455793

Enjoy!


----------



## john_007

pmr1010 said:


> Congrats on the baby! House purchases are the biggest killer of trees I think. We must have signed a thousand pages when we bought our new home last year.
> 
> Your package left this morning addressed to John Bond - 9114999944238579455793
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks man, ya like 10 pounds of paper. Such a waste, but it's over now keys this Friday.


----------



## john_007

pmr1010 said:


> Congrats on the baby! House purchases are the biggest killer of trees I think. We must have signed a thousand pages when we bought our new home last year.
> 
> Your package left this morning addressed to John Bond - 9114999944238579455793
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks man, ya like 10 pounds of paper. Such a waste, but it's over now keys this Friday.


----------



## Bernardini

@john_007 your package left this morning. #9505511102784317393734

Congrats on the baby! eace: Glad you got through the house buying process, it can be a Pain in the ass.


----------



## greige matter

Something on the way to help you celebrate the new addition.

1z1973410343906645


----------



## defetis

@john_007

9405 5096 9993 8906 4682 38


----------



## Bernardini

An updated list of prize packages sent to @john_007 and a gentle reminder to those who have not sent yet:

1. *@Work4Play*
2. Pmr1010 - Received
3. Bernardini - Received
4. greige matter - Received
5.John_007 Winner
6. *@Shaneg -*
7. Laynard - Received
8. Cocker_dude - Received
9. Drez_- Received
10.Egoo33 - Received
11. anthony d - Received
12. Heath - Received
13. *@Passprotection -*
14. Defetis - Received
15. *@SeanTheEvans*


----------



## Heath

sent mine the very next mail day. was I supposed to post the tracking number in the thread? John Cigar received it. my bad for not posting tracking number if I can find it I'll post it.


Bernardini said:


> An updated list of prize packages sent to @john_007 and a gentle reminder to those who have not sent yet:
> 
> 1. *@Work4Play*
> 2. Pmr1010 - Received
> 3. Bernardini - Received
> 4. greige matter - Received
> 5.John_007 Winner
> 6. *@Shaneg -*
> 7. Laynard - Received
> 8. Cocker_dude - Received
> 9. Drez_- Received
> 10.Egoo33 - Received
> 11. anthony d - Received
> 12. *@Heath*
> 13. *@Passprotection -*
> 14. Defetis - Received
> 15. *@SeanTheEvans*


----------



## Heath

my bad here's the number. 9405903699300285491002 mailed on 11-09 delivered on 11-12


----------



## LGHT

Wow how did I miss this post!! Please put me on the waiting list for this one!!


----------



## Laynard

LGHT said:


> Wow how did I miss this post!! Please put me on the waiting list for this one!!


Ah man, with your luck, we'll never win! ound:


----------



## Passprotection

Will get mine off on monday.


----------



## Bernardini

LGHT said:


> Wow how did I miss this post!! Please put me on the waiting list for this one!!


Lonnie is bowing out so you are in. After your run of luck in the other lotto, I guess that means we are all in trouble!

1.Work4Play 
2. Pmr1010 
3. Bernardini 
4. greige matter 
5.John_007 
6. Shaneg 
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude 
9. Drez_ 
10. Zoey 
11. Stltimmy1979
12.Heath 
13. *LGHT*
14. Defetis 
15. SeanTheEvans

Wait List:
1.


----------



## LGHT

Bernardini said:


> Lonnie is bowing out so you are in. After your run of luck in the other lotto, I guess that means we are all in trouble!
> 
> 1.Work4Play
> 2. Pmr1010
> 3. Bernardini
> 4. greige matter
> 5.John_007
> 6. Shaneg
> 7. Laynard
> 8. Cocker_dude
> 9. Drez_
> 10. Zoey
> 11. Stltimmy1979
> 12.Heath
> 13. *LGHT*
> 14. Defetis
> 15. SeanTheEvans
> 
> Wait List:
> 1.


Sweet!! I wouldn't call it luck as much as fate. I was born on November 17th so it's only fitting I would win the November lotto with number 17!!


----------



## Passprotection

LGHT said:


> Sweet!! I wouldn't call it luck as much as fate. I was born on November 17th so it's only fitting I would win the November lotto with number 17!!


With my luck, you'll win this month! GL

Lonnie


----------



## LGHT

Passprotection said:


> With my luck, you'll win this month! GL
> 
> Lonnie


If I do I'm on the first plan to Vegas for sure!!!


----------



## LGHT

Just to be clear the drawing is once every month? If so when is the next drawing?


----------



## Passprotection

Yes first Saturday if I recall


----------



## Bernardini

LGHT said:


> Just to be clear the drawing is once every month? If so when is the next drawing?


We use the Mega Ball from the Mega Millions drawing the first FRIDAY of the month. Next drawing is December 5th. Good luck


----------



## LGHT

Bernardini said:


> We use the Mega Ball from the Mega Millions drawing the first FRIDAY of the month. Next drawing is December 5th. Good luck


Ok thanks!


----------



## Passprotection

@john_007

USPS tracking:

9505500002194328000135


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Sorry for the delay, contacted the winner and notified him prior, now on its way!

9405 9036 9930 0295 5350 79


----------



## Work4Play

Sorry for the delay. 

Tracking # 9505511066854329631762


----------



## pmr1010

Just putting it out that regardless of the next lottery results I'm sitting out January.


----------



## pmr1010

Tonight's the night...


----------



## Bernardini

Well, the winning number last night was *5*, so the winner is @john_007, again!



1 @Work4Play 
2. @pmr1010 
3. Bernardini 
4. @greige matter 
5.John_007 *Winner - go play the real Lotto, you are on fire*
6. @ShaneG 
7. @Laynard
8. @Cocker_dude 
9. @Drez_ 
10. @zoey 
11. @stltimmy1979
12 @Heath 
13. @LGHT
14. @defetis 
15. @SeanTheEvans

Better luck to all in January!


----------



## defetis

Horse shit!


----------



## Heath

Lucky dog. going out today. 9405903699300303580886


----------



## Laynard

Congrats brother. I'll get it out at some point next week and post up tracking.

:clap2:


----------



## pmr1010

Well... Congrats John!


----------



## stltimmy1979

Congrats! I will get these out later in the week.


----------



## john_007

Hey thanks guys since I moved please send to my new adress if you have not already sent. 2759 Knollwood dr. Cameron park CA 95682


----------



## LGHT

Congrats on the win...


----------



## Laynard

Just printed the label and will be dropping off tomorrow. Sending to the new address.

9405 9036 9930 0307 2381 03

Oh, and still in for the next round!


----------



## Cocker_dude

Mine got dropped off in the mail today as well.

9505521426414344000034

In for January as well!


----------



## Trackmyer

Seems though I would most likely be sending next months winnings to john_007, go ahead and put me on the waiting list if any spots open up.

Thanks @Bernardini


----------



## pmr1010

Mine ships to John tomorrow, @Trackmyer you are welcome to my spot if @Bernardini agrees.


----------



## Bernardini

pmr1010 said:


> Mine ships to John tomorrow, @Trackmyer you are welcome to my spot if @Bernardini agrees.


Alright @Trackmyer you are in for January with number 2. I will post an updated list later this week. Good Luck


----------



## Trackmyer

Bernardini said:


> Alright @Trackmyer you are in for January with number 2. I will post an updated list later this week. Good Luck


Woohooo, sweet!


----------



## Bernardini

Sent mine out Saturday to the new address 9505511055374345609834

In for Jan


----------



## stltimmy1979

john_007 said:


> Hey thanks guys since I moved please send to my new adress if you have not already sent. 2759 Knollwood dr. Cameron park CA 95682


Sorry for the delay, been traveling like crazy. Box is packed up, will drop off today and update with tracking #. Cheers!!


----------



## Drez_

Mine will be going out this afternoon..Sorry for being slightly late, some of the other passes and then real life duties have been pretty hectic over the last week.


----------



## stltimmy1979

9114 9999 4423 8538 5943 03


----------



## Drez_

9405503699300445834269

Hitting the post office in the next minute or two.


----------



## defetis

To new address, this better be the last time John Bond. In for January

9405 5096 9993 9504 0054 50


----------



## stltimmy1979

stltimmy1979 said:


> 9114 9999 4423 8538 5943 03


Does this give me access to Jan lottery? First timer here


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I'm in again for next round and shipping out today: 9405903699300318104213

Congrats again John!


----------



## Bernardini

stltimmy1979 said:


> Does this give me access to Jan lottery? First timer here


Yes Tim, you are in if you want to be. All you have to do is post in this thread that you want to stay in.


----------



## stltimmy1979

I want in!


----------



## Bernardini

Hey guys,

Just a friendly reminder for those who haven't sent their package to John_007 to do so ASAP. If you already sent without posting a tracking number, just PM me please. I know the holidays are a busy time and it is very easy to forget!

I have the following participants down for January; please let me know if you want out. For those "lurkers" who want in, number 10 is open!!!!

January:

1 @Work4Play
2. Trackmyer
3. Bernardini
4. @greige matter
5. John_007 
6. @ShaneG
7. Laynard
8. Cocker_dude
9. Drez_
10. 
11. stltimmy1979
12 Heath
13. @LGHT
14. defetis
15. SeanTheEvans


----------



## LGHT

Thanks for the reminder I will get something in the mail this week for sure.


----------



## greige matter

OK package on the way to the new address.

UPS Ground 1z1973410345056435

In for January 2015


----------



## john_007

Thanks to everyone, please dont stress I know how this time of year is.

Im in for next moth, and when i lose you better watch out.


----------



## pmr1010

I'm sorry, I never gave the tracking number, but I believe its been delivered. John?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Yay! :cheer2: I'm not on the "needs to be reminded" list for once! :bounce::dude:eace::whoo::clap2::beerchug::bowl:arty:


----------



## Work4Play

john_007 said:


> Thanks to everyone, please dont stress I know how this time of year is.
> 
> Im in for next moth, and when i lose you better watch out.


ok... I'm slow, and a little stupid. Can somebody please send me the new address? Sorry John, this will go out tomorrow.


----------



## pmr1010

@john_007 would you confirm that you received the cigars from me.


----------



## Work4Play

Here you go! Sorry for the delay but I think I made up for it!:dude:

9405903699300328757874


----------



## LGHT

Box went out today 9114901189866941904071


----------



## SeanTheEvans

New Year! Everyone ready! :dude:


----------



## Bernardini

The lucky number drawn last night was 12, so @Heath is our winner!!!

1 @Work4Play
2. @Trackmyer
3. Bernardini
4. @greige matter
5. @john_007
6. @ShaneG
7. @Laynard
8. @Cocker_dude
9. @Drez_
10.
11. @stltimmy1979
12 @Heath - WINNER
13. @LGHT
14. @defetis
15. @SeanTheEvans

Heath, please PM the players your address so you can collect your winnings!


----------



## Heath

woooooooohoo. my address is also in my profile I did send pm's but I don't know if it worked I kept getting an error message which probably means I sent the pm 18 times. have a great weekend everyone


----------



## zoey

@john_007 your spoils are in the mailbox. Congrats!


----------



## Cocker_dude

Heath said:


> woooooooohoo. my address is also in my profile I did send pm's but I don't know if it worked I kept getting an error message which probably means I sent the pm 18 times. have a great weekend everyone


I got the PM.

Congrats!


----------



## Laynard

Click-N-Ship printed and will be dropping off winnings to @Heath tomorrow. Congrats brother!

9405 9036 9930 0332 0835 70

And in for February.


----------



## defetis

im gonna hand mine off to heath a smoke one with him. in for february


----------



## Work4Play

Out to Heath!

9405 9036 9930 0332 2958 36


----------



## Trackmyer

@Heath
Congrats on your win, brother. I got your pm only once so no worries there.

Package went out today.

And Im in for Febuary.


----------



## Drez_

Sending mine out today - also in one more time for Feb.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Heath said:


> woooooooohoo. my address is also in my profile I did send pm's but I don't know if it worked I kept getting an error message which probably means I sent the pm 18 times. have a great weekend everyone


Got the address, may not be able to get these out until next week though.

Ill be in for Feb!


----------



## greige matter

@Heath

Package on the way. UPS Ground #1z1973410344403927 .


----------



## Bernardini

Just Updating the list. Got an open spot if someone wants in for Feb! Also, don't forget to post that you are staying in. Thanks

1 Work4Play - Sent, IN
2. Trackmyer - Sent, IN for feb
3. Bernardini - Sent, IN for Feb
4. greige matter - Sent, IN
5. john_007
6. ShaneG
7. Laynard - Sent, IN for feb
8. Cocker_dude - Sent, IN
9. Drez_ - Sent, IN for feb
10.
11. stltimmy1979 - IN 
12 Heath - WINNER
13. LGHT - Sent, IN
14. defetis - IN, Sent
15. SeanTheEvans, IN, Sent


----------



## SeanTheEvans

IN, most certainly!

Will post tracking in a day or so


----------



## Cocker_dude

Sent out on 1/7.

9405 5036 9930 0462 7970 35

In for February


----------



## Work4Play

Guess I didn't mention but I am in like sin for feb.


----------



## greige matter

In for Feb.


----------



## LGHT

In for Feb

Tracking info for heath 9114901189866941904088


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Already said I'm in for Feb - Here's tracking!

9405903699300340773968


----------



## stltimmy1979

@Heath I will do my best to get these out this week. Lots of work/personal issues that have re-directed my focus. That plus travel, and I have been flat out slacking.

Again, hope to have these out this week before month end.

As punishment I will give up my slot for next month.

~Tim


----------



## Bernardini

stltimmy1979 said:


> [MENTION=35518]
> 
> As punishment I will give up my slot for next month.
> 
> ~Tim


No need to "punish" yourself as the next drawing is not until Feb 6th! Life gets hectic, I think we all understand that. Of course, if you want out, that is fine as well.

We still have some openings for the Feb 6th drawing, so feel free to join!

1 Work4Play - Sent, IN
2. Trackmyer - Sent, IN for feb
3. Bernardini - Sent, IN for Feb
4. greige matter - Sent, IN
5. john_007
6. ShaneG
7. Laynard - Sent, IN for feb
8. Cocker_dude - Sent, IN
9. Drez_ - Sent, IN for feb
10.
11. stltimmy1979 - ???
12 Heath - WINNER
13. LGHT - Sent, IN
14. defetis - IN, Sent
15. SeanTheEvans, IN, Sent


----------



## stltimmy1979

Ill stay in at 11. 

I will get the sticks out this weekend!

Thanks Andy


----------



## stltimmy1979

Managed to get them out the door.

23 903070175 3244703930


----------

